# Employment verification



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

So my wife works for an agency that provides housing to low income people such as Section 8 and other programs.

Got this from her today










She's been there close to 20 years.
She's dealt with every kind of employment.
She's even had escorts for crying out loud, and somehow qualifies them. 
But this is the one that gets her every time.
She doesn't get UBER drivers, and she's married to one.
No one does.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

show past earnings on app and ability to sign in.???


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber
Just as good as using a Bankrupt Business as previous Employment Reference !

Space Shuttle ?

I can fly ! Sure !

Give number of deceased guy as previous supervisor . . .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> show past earnings on app and ability to sign in.???


The thing is they need something more official if they're going to use those numbers to subsidize someone's rent


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> She's dealt with every kind of employment.
> She's even had escorts for crying out loud, and somehow qualifies them.


Rideshare is self-employment. Normally income verification for the self-employed is the past 2 years of income tax filings.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I had to show 6 months of bank statements showing the deposits made when I got the Malibu....it was also the time when Taurus was totaled and still showing that loan also.

Cableguynoe , also unrelated....did you get anything else from SYW.....I got me and kids brand new Playstation mics....spent $60 and have $55 built back up again

My total catch is
Bistro table
Gas grill (sold for $80 cash in box)
3 PS4 mics
6 month supply of flea treatment for Snuggles
2 five packs of Hanes knit boxers (just ordered)

I think the thread is locked now...atleast one of them is


----------



## JC17 (Oct 16, 2017)

Have to call Uber I was able to get a work verification letter


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Have your coworker request the prior year's tax statement if the applicant says they've driven for multiple years.

Bank statements also can help verify it.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I recently had to show a bank my uber app on my phone and have them scroll through my earnings which they found to be acceptable  To be clear, it was not the earnings themselves that were acceptable on anyone's standards, but the record of the pennies that had come in that was acceptable.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> So my wife works for an agency that provides housing to low income people such as Section 8 and other programs.


What a lucky couple- two dream jobs!


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

Couldn't you just ask them to print off your weekly earnings online...?????? pretty easy to do....


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> So my wife works for an agency that provides housing to low income people such as Section 8 and other programs.
> 
> Got this from her today
> 
> ...


He could just open his app and show her his rating and ride history.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> Rideshare is self-employment. Normally income verification for the self-employed is the past 2 years of income tax filings.


They do look at tax documents for past few years. So he must be new.



Uber Crack said:


> I recently had to show a bank my uber app on my phone and have them scroll through my earnings which they found to be acceptable  To be clear, it was not the earnings themselves that were acceptable on anyone's standards, but the record of the pennies that had come in that was acceptable.


The difference when you're showing a bank your earnings you're usually trying to prove to them you have money coming in.
In this case, they're trying to prove they DONT have money coming in.
So he can show past few weeks and say "see, I only make $1000 a month."
But they need to know that it's a consistent number, since they help with a percentage of the rent based on their income.



Donshonda said:


> Couldn't you just ask them to print off your weekly earnings online...?????? pretty easy to do....





HotUberMess said:


> He could just open his app and show her his rating and ride history.





Disgusted Driver said:


> show past earnings on app and ability to sign in.???


They need something more official. Something on an app doesn't cut it, even if they know it's legit.



wontgetfooledagain said:


> What a lucky couple- two dream jobs!


HA! My full time employer is also not very loved.


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

I meant print off from weekly earnings from the Uber website... not the App... obviously I haven't worked this week... but there's a payment statement tab at the top....


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

If "employment" can't be verified then "employment" doesn't exist. Max bennies to the applicant.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Zap said:


> If "employment" can't be verified then "employment" doesn't exist. Max bennies to the applicant.


That's what they want.

She's had Uber drivers before that don't mention Uber, but they catch it on their taxes. 
Then they say "oh that, I don't drive that much anymore. "


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> So my wife works for an agency that provides housing to low income people such as Section 8 and other programs.
> 
> Got this from her today
> 
> ...


As per the other responses, we are IC and the verification would be similar to self employed (provide tax returns, 1099, weekly earning data)


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> They do look at tax documents for past few years. So he must be new.
> 
> The difference when you're showing a bank your earnings you're usually trying to prove to them you have money coming in.
> In this case, they're trying to prove they DONT have money coming in.
> ...


Apparently 94% don't stick around long enough to have last year's 1099


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Ask her how she verifies taxi drivers and to do exactly that


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Lawlet91 said:


> Ask her how she verifies taxi drivers and to do exactly that


Taxi drivers don't qualify for low income housing


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> So my wife works for an agency that provides housing to low income people such as Section 8 and other programs.
> 
> Got this from her today
> 
> ...


She also doesn't know that you're an operative for the Canadian Inteligence Agency.


----------



## Lawlet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Taxi drivers don't qualify for low income housing


There are plenty here in Florida that do so it is possible, but if you can't qualify a taxi driver then an Uber driver won't qualify for the same reasons


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lawlet91 said:


> There are plenty here in Florida that do so it is possible, but if you can't qualify a taxi driver then an Uber driver won't qualify for the same reasons


Some of the drivers that "qualify" lol...

funny story bro...

People will set up square accounts in their elderly family members names to shave credit card revenue off their taxes in order to qualify for programs.

The taxi drivers also shave most if not all their cash income off the books, particularly day shift drivers.

Without trying i can shave $20+ in cash revenue off my books A DAY.

Then they go and properly report all their expenses...


----------



## Aff_Housing (Mar 14, 2019)

HI All,

I apologize for bumping an old thread, but wanted to see if we could help each other out. I work as a housing provider, but am not an Uber driver. I was hoping you all could answer my questions about the best way that we can verify income, and I'd be happy to answer yours from my perspective.

We will happily accept the weekly statements, however, an issue that we run into often is that if someone doesn't drive for a week, we're told there is no statement. This is problematic for us in that an auditor wouldn't be able to distinguish between not working one week vs. not providing a statement for that week. Is there a way around this?

In reading uber's site, it sounds like there is a monthly tax statement, but one client has told me that it's only provided if you're making over $20K gross annually. Is that correct?

Our rule is "Owners may not accept pay stubs to document employment income unless the applicant or tenant provides the most recent four to six, consecutive pay stubs to illustrate variations in hours worked." The "consecutive" is where we run into issues. Any help you all could provide that we can implement for our drivers would be very much appreciated.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> The thing is they need something more official if they're going to use those numbers to subsidize someone's rent


1099s, like any other IC.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

A driver could pull up and print the screen from the weekly earnings section showing they had no income that week. It would look like this. The full date is in the URL.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Aff_Housing said:


> HI All,
> 
> I apologize for bumping an old thread, but wanted to see if we could help each other out. I work as a housing provider, but am not an Uber driver. I was hoping you all could answer my questions about the best way that we can verify income, and I'd be happy to answer yours from my perspective.
> 
> ...


A statement is provided even for weeks that someone doesn't drive, it simply shows 0 earnings and a payout (if there was one) from the previous week. This comes from the https://partners.uber.com site. See screenshot (I cropped name out). So there should not be an issue with consecutive weeks.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Not sure if that option is available in Lyft because every week I was signed up with Lyft I gave at least 1 ride.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Aff_Housing said:


> HI All,
> 
> I apologize for bumping an old thread, but wanted to see if we could help each other out. I work as a housing provider, but am not an Uber driver. I was hoping you all could answer my questions about the best way that we can verify income, and I'd be happy to answer yours from my perspective.
> 
> ...


There's also something you need to keep in mind.

For every $100 in REVENUE uber/lyft drivers will be getting anywhere between $50 and $110 in deductions. Which means that last years tax return would make them eligible for programs but their individual pay stubs might not unless you account for expenses.

This issue is something that you should have a meeting with the auditors and policy makers about this so that everyone understands the insanity involved here. Then your organisation should come up with a policy for gig workers. My guess is that your going to be running into more and more gig workers as time goes on.

They might be involved with multiple gigs and they might not have income from every one of them every week.

Also... it's mathematically possible for a driver to be showing a loss on paper driving for uber. It's VERY possible for numbers to be legit.

AND FINALLY...

The pay really is "THAT BAD" for the uber drivers/gig workers.



BigRedDriver said:


> 1099s, like any other IC.


a very high % don't last a year, so chances are very likely they won't have a 1099. Then your dealing with the problem of figuring out the weekly income off a 1099. Which you can't really do.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

A schedule C from prior years taxes is most accurate. Like any business, income is not profit.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There's also something you need to keep in mind.
> 
> For every $100 in REVENUE uber/lyft drivers will be getting anywhere between $50 and $110 in deductions. Which means that last years tax return would make them eligible for programs but their individual pay stubs might not unless you account for expenses.
> 
> ...


Didn't see this was an old thread before responding.


----------



## Aff_Housing (Mar 14, 2019)

I really appreciate all the replies. This has already helped a ton. @FLKeys and @Disgusted Driver, that's exactly what I was looking for. I assume the mobile app shows similar to the desktop URL?

Regarding using a 1099, it would have to be case by case. Generally, speaking for my two housing programs (and others very well may be different), we're required to project income forward, rather than to rely on prior years earnings histories. We'd have to have a couple years worth of 1099s that were consistent in the amount before we could make a case that using the 1099 is valid verification. That's not typically my experience with the average Uber Driver. It also only reports Revenue, as Stevie noted, so it would be in tandem with a schedule C or self affidavit regarding expenses. As long as the expenses pass the smell test, our agency is fine with that. Also as Stevie noted, getting someone with that kind of reliable earnings history stretching back through the beginning of the prior year is pretty rare.

@Stevie The magic Unicorn I touched in this above, but we would use net, rather than gross revenue. I can only speak for my agency and the housing programs that I work in, but if expenses are reasonable, we wouldn't ask any additional questions for expenses exceeding revenue in and of itself. If, however, a household's sole source of income is a loss or wouldn't cover the rent, we would question their ability to pay rent and utilities. We are seeing more reported income sources in the gig economy, and that's a major factor in why I posted to the forum. I just want to see what resources are out there for drivers to provide us, so that we know what to ask, and they know what to give. Creating a policy for our folks doing the verifying is one of the next steps. Thank you all again for your help.


----------

